# AutoSuggest - Drop Down - php/js



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

I'm after an autosuggest script (which'll work on a php server), which instead of the usual text field base, i want it based on a drop down , basically so I can parse a different value (value="xx") through the form, as oppose to parsing the text value typed in.

This is an example of a text field version:
http://tomcoote.co.uk/JavaScript/JSONSuggestBox/demo.html

This is linked to, but an alternative to my previous post:

http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/835874-text-field-autosuggest-then-parse.html

Any ideas would be most appreciated,
Cheers


----------

